# Could anyone draw Peeta?



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I would like another picture of Peeta, so if anyone has time to do Peeta that would be great! I would not be paying sorry:neutral:

here is a picture of him


----------



## majortrencher (Aug 24, 2013)

Look at my album. It isn't very good, but atleast you'll have a new one until someone does a decent drawing of him. He is beautiful btw!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks so much! You are so kind:-D


----------

